# First go at "candied salmon"!



## frosty31 (Aug 10, 2013)

Using some reds that I caught back in July!













IMG_20130710_224213_368.jpg



__ frosty31
__ Aug 10, 2013






Getting everything ready;













IMG_2148.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Aug 10, 2013






Using 2 different brine methods....more or less to see what we like better.  Of course I forgot to get a picture of the wet brine.













IMG_2150.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Aug 10, 2013






After sitting in the fridge for 24 hrs;













IMG_2152.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Aug 10, 2013






This was the wet brine batch.  Speeding up the pellicle process!













IMG_2155.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Aug 10, 2013






Everything in the smoker!!













IMG_2156.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Aug 10, 2013






They should be ready in a few hrs!!!  A few green beans as well....just to see what happens!


----------



## wade (Aug 10, 2013)

The salmon looks great. Which method produced the deeper red colour? Also I am curious as to how the beans turned out.


----------



## frosty31 (Aug 10, 2013)

The bottom 3 trays with the darker colored fish was the dry brine, top 3 trays were the wet brine.  I am also mopping the bottom 3 with real maple syrup and the top 3 with a honey/water mixture.


----------



## frosty31 (Aug 11, 2013)

Finished!













IMG_2162.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Aug 11, 2013


















IMG_2165.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Aug 11, 2013


----------



## ajbert (Aug 11, 2013)

Makes my mouth water!  Looks great, just wish I could find that smellivision button on my laptop...


----------



## themule69 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fished (Aug 29, 2013)

Frosty, could you post your recipe and at what temperature and time you smoke it.  It looks very good.  I'm planing on making some this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## cmayna (Aug 29, 2013)

Lookin good.


----------

